# Please Help.



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Betsy, my barred rock hen, is usually very energetic and sweet. But today i noticed her laying down alot. Then, I was horrified. My poor sweet hens crop was bigger than a golf ball but smaller than a baseball. I have no clue what it may be and I need help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it hard or soft? 

I have concerns if she was laying down that she's in a bad way and it might be hard to pull her back. 

I'm going to ask @dawg53 to join in here with his thoughts.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Before you feed your birds in the morning, feel your Barred Rock's crop and see if it has gone down overnight. If not, she has an impacted crop.
If it has gone down, Betsy should be back to her normal self. Keep us informed.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

I will, so just feel her crop before i feed them and let them out?


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

its kind of soft, but a little firm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, check this morning before giving her food.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Oh Thank goodness. Her crop is flat, but why did it get so big?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is something called pendulous crop which can be a problem or she just pigged out just before you spotted her huge crop. 

With pendulous crop I would expect you to find it still loose even empty.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Okay, so what do I need to watch for and how do i diagnose it if that is what she has?

Hopefully she just ate so much that her crop got that big.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try not to be too worried about it. If she emptied that much bulk overnight then more than likely she's fine.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Any updates? How is she doing?


----------

